# Oinktoberfest - Potluck Roll call



## Diva Q (Sep 17, 2009)

Ok who is in for the potluck?

And what are you bringing>??

We will be supplying all the plates cutlery napkins


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 17, 2009)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> Ok who is in for the potluck?
> 
> And what are you bringing>??
> 
> We will be supplying all the plates cutlery napkins


Groovy. Not sure yet what, but will have the "shagging wagon" there so we can help out with the plates cutlery napkins forks, and so forth. Friday night Diva? We will be living there from Thursday night till Monday. Love the smell of smoke at 4:00am, or any time. Val has been working to put all the members together. 

Pigs


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 18, 2009)

Kind of don't look like it's going to happen.    Too bad, we had a blast in the past.

Pigs


----------



## Griff (Sep 20, 2009)

I'll be there with some salmon.


----------



## Griff (Sep 23, 2009)

Is this still happening?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 23, 2009)

Griff said:
			
		

> Is this still happening?


Yea Griff. Not a big blast like we had in the past. Looks like you, me Diva, and who knows who else. Diva is hosting. So we will see what happens. It's all ways fun. See ya Thursday night. At judging class.   Is John coming?

Pigs


----------



## oompappy (Sep 23, 2009)

Team Oompappy will be there. Don't know what we're bringin' tho... guess that's why they call it Pot Luck   

Hey, what happened? All the big BS'ers dropped out???


----------



## Griff (Sep 23, 2009)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Is John coming?
> 
> Pigs



Yep, he's my ride.


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 23, 2009)

Ok here are the rest of the entries for the potluck most are unknown at this moment :

Good Smoke - they are in but not sure what they are bringing.
BBQ effect- cake 
Happy Smoke More- bread pudding
Bobos - pit beef
Smoke on wheels-Corn dip and chips
Diva Q Sausage dip (plus plates knives and forks)
Oasis- they are in for something (not sure yet what)
Smoked Meats -?
Penalty Box - Atomic Buffalo Turds 
Can't stop grilling - ?
Desperados BBQ - Chips crackers for all the dips
Misfits of Meat (They are probably going in on the pot luck as well)


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 24, 2009)

Danielle, I don't know if I can swing cooking anything.  We are down two teammates.  Just Donna and me.  Can we bring something?  Any suggestions.   I've got some Jack Daniels for the Saturday morning toast if that will help.  Let me know!


----------



## Bobberqer (Sep 28, 2009)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> Ok here are the rest of the entries for the potluck most are unknown at this moment :
> 
> Good Smoke - they are in but not sure what they are bringing.
> BBQ effect- cake
> ...


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 28, 2009)

LOL it was good and it all worked out. 

smarta$$


----------

